# Ladybug 3 Puddles 1 01/11/08



## Puddles (Nov 28, 2007)

Bug and I left SLC @ 1000 made it to the Gorge @ 1400. The roads were as slick as a greased possum shootin out of a stepped on duck :wink: Planned on fishin the Fire Hole but the road in had been closed for the last 5 days-ended up at Lost Dog. Set up in 21' of water-Bug landed 1 bow and we had a few bumps before dark. At dusk we changed our focus to the Burbots. Started gettin bites on 3" glow tubes tipped with sucker meat right off the bottom. Fish on (we thought) until we lost them at the hole- that happened time and time again very frustrating :evil: Finally my Burbot viginity had been taken from me-iced one  The bite turned on @ 2000 and lasted till 2100 with 4 fish iced and 15 lost at the hole. Cant figure out why they kept gettin off the hook, had them all the way up to the hole, any ideas? Left the ice @ 2230 temp was 19 not bad at all. Bug had some cough medicine on the ice and was no help(passed out) for the ride home on the snow and ice packed well maintained Wyoming highway. Made it back to the city @ 0230. If any one has some tips on the Burbots I would really appreciate them. Thanks for going with Ladybug. Can't wait till the BASH 01/23-26/08 @ the Fire Hole.[attachment=3:2jv863l8]Burbots 003.JPG[/attachment:2jv863l8][attachment=2:2jv863l8]Burbots 004.JPG[/attachment:2jv863l8][attachment=1:2jv863l8]Burbots 003.JPG[/attachment:2jv863l8][attachment=0:2jv863l8]Burbots 004.JPG[/attachment:2jv863l8]


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm glad you got your first burbots. That's pretty crazy that they'd pop off right at the hole. Were you stalling before pulling them out? Suspending them at the hole before removing them?

Strange.

Good luck at "The Bash".


----------



## fishmanjustfish (Oct 29, 2007)

A buddy of mine and I fished for them on Tip-ups in Wyoming. Being from the South, they seem a bit like catfish. Let them them have it for a minute and swallow it. I wouldn't be so apt to try and hurry and set the hook. They are pretty tasty in the frying pan but despite their size, the meat isn't as large.


----------



## Puddles (Nov 28, 2007)

LOAH said:


> I'm glad you got your first burbots. That's pretty crazy that they'd pop off right at the hole. Were you stalling before pulling them out? Suspending them at the hole before removing them?
> 
> Strange.
> 
> Good luck at "The Bash".


Loah are you joining us for the Bash? Is anyone from the forum interested in the Bash?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks for the offer, but there's no way I'd get away with going up to FG. The wifey would kill me. Plus I'd feel guilty leaving her home alone with our 2 yr old (he's already a handful for both of us).

Have fun with that though.


----------



## firemanroot (Dec 10, 2007)

Good job Puddles. That's awesome to see you caught a few.Did you keep and eat any? I'm curios to know how they tasted. What about tommorow? Call me.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

When is the bash?


----------



## Puddles (Nov 28, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> When is the bash?


01/23-26/08 @ the Fire Hole.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

That is my wife's B-day weekend and I have already been warned about no fishing that weekend! Crap that would be fun though!


----------



## Puddles (Nov 28, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> That is my wife's B-day weekend and I have already been warned about no fishing that weekend! Crap that would be fun though!


Its going to be an annual event, come next year. Keep the wife happy thats the most important thing.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Research, research, research..... wtf???


----------



## Puddles (Nov 28, 2007)

Poo Pie said:


> Research, research, research..... wtf???


 Oh I wish I could afford to jet set across the country with my family to eat sea food, but no I had to stay in town and work to earn money to fund a research trip so you would be able to catch a Burbot @ the Bash!!!!!


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Puddles said:


> Poo Pie said:
> 
> 
> > Research, research, research..... wtf???
> ...


and for this good sir, I commend you! And if you didn't hear me talking about the seafood in Boston--it is good.


----------



## fishmanjustfish (Oct 29, 2007)

All respect, please please PM each other, don't use this the forum as a blog.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

fishmanjustfish said:


> All respect, please please PM each other, don't use this the forum as a blog.


All respect, nothing forces anyone to read topics or posts submitted by someone else,


----------



## Kirklan (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm just wondering if you boys call each other every night to chit chat?


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Kirklan said:


> I'm just wondering if you boys call each other every night to chit chat?


Puddles and I along with a few others talk a couple times a week to decide where we will be fishing the next day... that reminds me I should call him I'm leaning towards deer creek Sunday, thanks Kirklan.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Poo Pie said:


> All respect, nothing forces anyone to read topics or posts submitted by someone else,


Not true Poo Pie !! I always have to read you're post....some good fishing reports mixed in with some fun, never hurt anybody.!!


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

.45 said:


> [quote="Poo Pie":f0bjdubr]
> All respect, nothing forces anyone to read topics or posts submitted by someone else,


Not true Poo Pie !! I always have to read you're post....some good fishing reports mixed in with some fun, never hurt anybody.!! [/quote:f0bjdubr]
thank you .45, like most everything else my comrades and I do we try to do it with a smile


----------



## Puddles (Nov 28, 2007)

Kirklan said:


> I'm just wondering if you boys call each other every night to chit chat?


Hey Kirklin, not a single fishing report from you-so why are posting now did you get a PM from FISHMANJUSTFISH last night or did he whisper it in your ear while you two were spooning? :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## stupiddog (Jan 15, 2008)

SPOONING, now thats funny. :lol:


----------

